# [Solved] DRI don't work with ati Xpress 200M on notebook

## mescall2000

Hi to all, is 3 day that i try to configure my notebook graphics board, a ati Xpress 200M.

someone got dri to work?

i have this versions (latest):

kernel 2.6.17-gentoo-r4 

system i686 Intel(R) Celeron(R) M processor         1.50GHz GNU/Linux

ati-drivers 8.26.18-r1

i have also noticed that evry time i reboot the machine the opengl engine is mesa,

also i run evry time: eselect opengl update set ati.

only for actual session with glrxinfo the fglrx module are in use, the next time i reebot the machine then the system swith, automatically to mesa.

fglrxinfo

display: :0.0  screen: 0

OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.4.2)

fglrxinfo

display: :0.0  screen: 0

OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.

OpenGL renderer string: RADEON XPRESS 200M Series Generic

OpenGL version string: 2.0.5879 (8.26.1 :Cool: 

in this condition, with dri not working, also see a divx is impossibile, the cpu are used al 100% so i must burn on a dvd end view on my old pentium2 300 vith a voodoo3, that is more fast.

someone has info about this problem? on #ati@freenode some people says that are a ati-drives fukin problem...

fine thx

mescallLast edited by mescall2000 on Fri Sep 01, 2006 8:19 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## parallel

I'm not fond of ati-drivers 8.26.18 since I discovered the ABI problem, so did you try an older version ?

Also posting your xorg.conf and your X logs may help...

----------

## mescall2000

 *parallel wrote:*   

> I'm not fond of ati-drivers 8.26.18 since I discovered the ABI problem, so did you try an older version ?
> 
> Also posting your xorg.conf and your X logs may help...

 

also with the newest version nothing changes.

the direct rendering is not working.

some people on #gentoo and #ati on freenode say that there are no solutions for now

----------

## mescall2000

With version 8.28.8 the problem are solved with maximized window glxgears go on 115 fps in standard window at 260 fps

thanks to ati drivers team!

----------

## suredeath

Use the open source drivers and your performance should go up by a factor 3 ....

See also https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3546931.html#3546931

----------

## nbazzeghin

I have the Xpress 200M working w/ DRI using the ATI Drivers. Check out my post to see how I did it

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-493489-highlight-atidrivers.html

----------

